
AI Makes Frank Sinatra Sing “Toxic” by Britney Spears - saadalem
https://futurism.com/mind-melting-ai-frank-sinatra-toxic-britney-spears
======
gdubs
Amazing. Literally yesterday I was wanting to hear Ray Charles sing “Michelle”
by the Beatles and thought, neural nets should be able to do this some day.

It’s interesting how the Holodeck from Star Trek suddenly seems — at least in
parts — way more plausible than it did for a while.

As for the Sinatra track — really cool result. Also: major “Fear and Loathing
in Las Vegas” vibes. Neural nets seem to always hover on this hallucinatory
edge.

Really amazing work!

------
perl4ever
For days, because the "I" had no serifs on my phone, I thought this was about
whatever Weird Al is up to.

------
ianandrich
This is what I hoped the future would be like.

------
jpesal
Love this. Thanks for sharing!

